# PC mit TV verbinden - HDMI Kabel?



## Jim123 (17. März 2009)

Hallo leute!!

will meinen PC mit TV verbinden, so dass ich das TV gerät voll ausnutzte (Full HD 1920x1080)

meine Tv hat 3 x hdmi eingänge
aber damit alles 100% klar ist hier ein foto vom tv: http://i42.tinypic.com/34yteko.jpg

und gleich noch meine graka: http://i40.tinypic.com/221a2h.jpg

hab da bei ebay folgendes kabel entdeckt: http://cgi.ebay.at/2m-HDMI-auf-DVI-Kabel-Highend-GOLD-PC-LCD-TV-Beamer-RT_W0QQitemZ110364236686QQcmdZViewItemQQptZTV_Sat_Zubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item110364236686&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A4|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting

is das das richtige?

Danke für eine schnelle antwort!
Gruß


----------



## Pommes (17. März 2009)

Im Prinzip ist es dass richtige. Ein Kollege hat es allerdings mal getestet (hab es selber nicht gesehen) und gesagt es hat nicht geklappt Ob es nicht so wollte, wie er es gewollt hat oder ob kein Signal kommt, weiß ich nicht. Du kannst auch einen Adapter mit einer DVI-Kupplung mit ner HDMI-Kupplung nehmen, denn hier kannst du auch ein hochwertiges HDMI kabel verwenden, denn der Unterschied bei solchen Formaten zwischen billigem und teurem Kabel ist schon deutlich zu erkennen.


----------



## Jim123 (17. März 2009)

meinst du sowas?
Home Cinema Solutions - Premium HDMI/DVI Adapter (HDMI Kupplung auf DVI Stecker)

und dann ein normales hdmi kabel zum fernseher?

Gruß


----------



## Pommes (17. März 2009)

Ja so ein Adapter ist gemeint. "Normales" HDMI Kabel nun ja. Kommt drauf an wie lang es sein soll, aber ich würde bei nem HDMI Kabel kein 10 € Teil verwenden.


----------



## Jim123 (17. März 2009)

ja ich denke 3m hdmi kabel müssten reichen...
was wär denn ein angemessener preis für ein hdmi kabel in 3m?
und der adapter für 10€ is oder?

(eines versteh ich trotzdem nicht: warum einen adapter verwenden wenns ein direkt verbindungs kabel auch gibt - sry kenn mich mit diesem kabeln echt nicht aus)

Gruß


----------



## Olstyle (17. März 2009)

Bei 3m kannst du auch das billigste Kabel nehmen. Digitale Signal wie HDMI verlieren durch Kabel nichts an der Qualität und eine ausfallfeie Übertragung über 3m braucht nun wirklich keine hohe Qualität.

Was für eine Graka hast du denn genau?
Wenn es eine neuere ATI-Karte ist solltest du den mitgelieferten HDMI-Adapter verwenden da du darüber auch Sound bekommst(die ATI Karten haben einen Soundchip verbaut).
Ist es eine Nvidia-Karte besteht zumindest bei manchen die Möglichkeit den Ton von der Soundkarte/dem Onboardsound intern mit einem kleinen Kabel auf die Grafikkarte zu schleusen. Auch hier bekommt man den Ton aber nur über den Spezial-Adapter da DVI mit Ton nicht einheitlich spezifiziert ist.


----------



## Jim123 (17. März 2009)

hi

also karte hab ich diese hier: PNY Verto GeForce 9800 GT HybridPower, 512MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (GH9800GN2F51XPB) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
sound onboard hab ich ...
folgendes kabel war bei der graka beigelegt: ImageBam - Fast, Free Image Hosting and Photo Sharing
(bei dem hdmi kabel wird kein ton übertragen?? - sound wäre natürlich klasse aber umbedingt brauch ich ihn nicht, da ich links und rechts neben TV gerät relativ große lautsprecher stehen habe, die mit dem PC verbunden sind)

also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe: adpater für 10€ passt und bei 3m kanns auch das billigste hdmi kabel sein... 

Gruß


----------



## Olstyle (17. März 2009)

Jim123 schrieb:


> folgendes kabel war bei der graka beigelegt: ImageBam - Fast, Free Image Hosting and Photo Sharing


Damit kommst du für HDMI nicht weiter.


> (bei dem hdmi kabel wird kein ton übertragen?? - sound wäre natürlich klasse aber umbedingt brauch ich ihn nicht, da ich links und rechts neben TV gerät relativ große lautsprecher stehen habe, die mit dem PC verbunden sind)


Ein HDMI-Kabel kann Ton übertragen, aber eben nur wenn der Ton überhaupt mal auf der Buchse liegt und man überhaupt so eine Buchse hat. Beides scheint bei deiner Graka nicht machbar zu sein(zumindest fehlt dir das Zubehör dafür).


> also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe: adpater für 10€ passt und bei 3m kanns auch das billigste hdmi kabel sein...


Du kannst auch einfach das Apdaterkabel was du ganz am Anfang vorgeschlagen hast nehmen. Der einzelne Adapter+Kabel hat keinen Vorteil(im Gegensatz zu den oben beschriebenen Spezial-Adpatern).


----------



## Jim123 (17. März 2009)

also das ebay kabel würde bild übertragen und der ton würde über meine board-soundkarte kommen....

ok danke für die hilfe!

Gruß

EDIT: hab gerade nachgemessen... bräuchte 4m kabel is da ein billiges auch noch ok?
(was ich vermute dass es keine 4m geben wird, deshalb gleich die frage ob 5 ebenfalls ok wären  )

Gruß


----------



## BenF (17. März 2009)

Kauf dir einfach ein 10m Kabel und spar nicht. Vielleicht willst du ja deinen PC einmal umstellen oder so. Und wenn es dazu noch kein Billigteil ist, dann ist auch gute Qualität für lange Zeit gesichert


----------



## Jim123 (17. März 2009)

BenF schrieb:


> Kauf dir einfach ein 10m Kabel und spar nicht. Vielleicht willst du ja deinen PC einmal umstellen oder so. Und wenn es dazu noch kein Billigteil ist, dann ist auch gute Qualität für lange Zeit gesichert



PC und TV werden wohl länger noch so bleiben.. da mach ich mir keine sorgen..

will nur wissen ob der quali verlust bei 5m schon bemerktbar ist...

Gruß


----------



## ziggi1 (17. März 2009)

würde dir sowas vorschlagen
selbe hab ich auch, aber 10m


"so dass ich das TV gerät voll ausnutzte (Full HD 1920x1080)"

nMm wirst du probleme bekommen beim zocken mit deiner graka, vorausgesetzt: maximaler auflösung und einstellung


----------



## Jim123 (17. März 2009)

ziggi1 schrieb:


> würde dir sowas vorschlagen
> selbe hab ich auch, aber 10m
> 
> 
> ...



nicht umbedingt zocken... aber filme etc.

Gruß

EDIT: hab heute ein 5m kabel angeschlossen (16€) bild sieht super aus (!!!), kein ton aber das wusste ich ja bereits.
Gruß


----------

